
Stratolaunch Flies World's Largest Plane for the First Time - Someone
https://www.space.com/stratolaunch-flies-worlds-largest-plane-first-time.html
======
elteto
Their approach of strapping a booster to a plane always seemed misguided to
me. If the first step in designing a new rocket is to also design a new
airplane, and the largest in the world at that, then I think you are throwing
money and engineering time away. You now have _two_ really hard problems to
solve instead of one.

But I have to say that after seeing what SpaceX has done I am now much more
positive and supportive about moonshot ideas instead of being dismissive. So,
at any rate, kudos to Stratolaunch!

------
lawtguy
Scott Manley has a good video on the Stratolaunch (it's a little bit old
though):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw84qJIGZeo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw84qJIGZeo)

The flight of the Roc launch plane is very impressive, but they have a real
problem with the rocket. The Pegasus XL is not cost effective and they've
dropped the plans for making a custom air-launched rocket. With Paul Allen
gone, it seems like they're trouble unless they can find another backer with
deep pockets.

